# History Of Computing



## rangila (Jun 15, 2004)

Sat Sri Akal 

I am starting a series depicting the history of computing. Hope you like it...


----------



## rangila (Jun 15, 2004)

Alan Turning is considered the father of Computer Science, In 1937, he published the paper "On Computable Numbers, with an Application to the Entsheidungs  problem".


----------



## Arvind (Aug 6, 2004)

rangila ji,

Where are you dear? I just found this interesting thread, and look forward to the information and your contribution.

Best Regards.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 6, 2004)

Looked at www.ibm.com leading to http://www-1.ibm.com/ibm/history/history/decade_1880.html
This tells about the incorporation of Computing- Tabulating- Recording Company (C-T-R) in 1911, although the building blocks were around by 1888.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 7, 2004)

This section has been speciaily re-opened for people like you to discuss about dynamic fleld of IT Sector.  Please share your experties.

Regards


----------

